# Another central Mass hawg



## Derek (Jul 25, 2011)

I have been catching a good amount of large fish this year but so far this is my biggest fish of the year. Out from under a dock. On a jig. 23" long by 15.25" girth. Scale is broken, but my estimate would be 6lbs. Only other fish caught was a smallie that could have been this girls afternoon snack.


----------



## 00 mod (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice hawg! Congrats!

Jeff


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2011)

That is what I am talking about! :beer:


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 25, 2011)

WoW!!!!! Beauty =D> =D> the bass calculator on my site calculated it to be 6.7


----------



## fender66 (Jul 25, 2011)

That will make anyone's day! Congrats! =D> =D>


----------



## Derek (Jul 25, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> WoW!!!!! Beauty :clap: :clap: the bass calculator on my site calculated it to be 6.7



Yes my league scale went 6.69. I generally find it to overstate the weight.


----------



## linehand (Jul 25, 2011)

Booyah!! :beer:


----------



## flatboat (Jul 25, 2011)

SWEET!


----------



## bulldog (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome fish, horrible taste in teams to root for. :LOL2:


----------



## njTom (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice fish bro! congrats :beer:


----------



## Zum (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice fish for sure,wtg.


----------



## clumzy_31 (Jul 25, 2011)

Solid fish! Looks bigger than a 6


----------



## Brine (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice one!

=D>


----------



## Derek (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. I had a couple in the 5lb range earlier this year, but this was by far bigger. I gotta pick up a new scale, old one is junk.


----------



## batman (Jul 26, 2011)

Excellent Hawg!
I think you'd catch more though if you wear a shirt that has some pinstripes..... :lol: 
DanD


----------



## Derek (Jul 26, 2011)

Doubt it, they can't catch anything


Didn't realize the wagon extended all the way down to Virginia


----------



## flatboat (Jul 26, 2011)

thats a nice fish ! you're doin' something right !


----------



## shamoo (Jul 26, 2011)

Shes a Brute =D>


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jul 26, 2011)

Really nice fish...congrats!! :beer:


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2011)

Dont listen to the haters! :LOL2: We are called Title town for a reason. :lol: 

When are you going to take me fishing? We dont need to go to your secret hawg catching pond.


----------



## Derek (Jul 27, 2011)

after I get back from vacation if you want. mid august


----------



## fish devil (Jul 27, 2011)

:twisted: WTG!!!! Solid Chunk.


----------

